# seed boutique?



## beginning grower (Mar 14, 2006)

i think ive made up my mind on where im ordering seeds. im going to be ordering a few nirvana strains from seed boutique. if anyone has anything against it please tell me now before i order them.


----------



## Ogof (Mar 14, 2006)

Go for it.
Many people here order from them.
I did. I used a disposable credit card. Had seeds in hand in 6 days.
To western USA.
They also give you a pack of free seeds. (Their choice)
Very stealthy packing and crushproof.
They are the cheapest I have seen for Nirvana seeds.

Good luck with your grow.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 15, 2006)

good beans, great price, + freebies. cant beat it.


----------



## flipmode (Mar 15, 2006)

no there good


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Mar 18, 2006)

Are disposable credit cards traceable if you buy em' with a credit card?


----------



## Ogof (Mar 18, 2006)

nope. they are like buying time on a cellphone card. i used cash for the purchase.
i would imagine that paying for one with a CC would be safe. you pose a good question and i really can not give an accurate answer. sorry.
the only problem i can see would be the companies that will ship only to the address that the card is billed to. If i find an answer to this, i will post it here and send you a pm.


----------



## moth (Mar 18, 2006)

seed boutique is 100% safe,no fakes,air mail ,received a order 2 days ago,,g-13 double widow,and skunk special. ,germinating as we speak ,sent a money order ,recieved order in 8 days.if your buying seeds seed boutique is the way to go .dont be dumb a get scamed.stick with something you know is 100%,not to mention the cheap prices


----------



## ninfan77 (Mar 19, 2006)

i always liked drchronic.com


----------



## Mutt (Mar 19, 2006)

ole doc. chronic has had some gettin confiscated.


----------



## mcdillioh (May 21, 2006)

thinking about ordering from them too. would guys recommend getting female seeds to standard or does it matter? i only ask cause i have the worst luck. what are the odds that they would all be male?


----------



## chong420 (May 21, 2006)

i would just get the 10 pack bro w/ the free seeds...as far as female to male count, don't worry about it..i did however purchase the fem pack of white widow, but you never know if it'll get confiscated..then you'll have no beans..


----------



## mcdillioh (May 21, 2006)

thanks for the advice...and free stuff is always great.


----------

